# how long to be left alone??



## navneet

Hello,

My wife and 2 daughters (10 and 5) are interesting in getting a Havanese puppy.

We are thinking of getting an "adolescent puppy" that is about 12-16 weeks old from a breeder.

I'm planning on taking 2 weeks off from work and then my wife will as well, so we have the first month off with the puppy to train and bond.

After that, we both go back to work and my kids will be in school.

Please advise regarding having a Havanese at home: How long can a Havanese be left alone? How often would the dog need someone to come check on him/her and take it for a walk? Once a day, twice a day? At what age (if ever), can a dog go from about 8:30-4 alone?

I'd appreciate your help!!


----------



## Pucks104

navneet said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and 2 daughters (10 and 5) are interesting in getting a Havanese puppy.
> 
> We are thinking of getting an "adolescent puppy" that is about 12-16 weeks old from a breeder.
> 
> I'm planning on taking 2 weeks off from work and then my wife will as well, so we have the first month off with the puppy to train and bond.
> 
> After that, we both go back to work and my kids will be in school.
> 
> Please advise regarding having a Havanese at home: How long can a Havanese be left alone? How often would the dog need someone to come check on him/her and take it for a walk? Once a day, twice a day? At what age (if ever), can a dog go from about 8:30-4 alone?
> 
> I'd appreciate your help!!


That's a long day for a puppy. Is there a way to have someone come midday to take your puppy out?


----------



## krandall

12-16 weeks really isn't adolescent... That's still a REAL baby, as far as puppies go. At that age, you would probably need to have someone in a couple of times a day. When the puppy is approaching adulthood, you can probably get by with one good walk in the middle of the day. BUT, remember that Havanese are a compaion breed. That puppy will be just waiting to be with you all day long. You really have to be sure that during the times when you are NOT at work and school, you are able to make that puppy (dog) a priority in family planning outside of those times. For some families, they wouldn't have it any other way, for others, this is just too big a commitment while working full time and raising children.


----------



## emichel

Havanese dogs really need to be with their people! I know that some people are able to work and leave them alone for a good part of the day and have it work, but this generally involves putting a lot of thought and attention (and money?) into securing other ways for the dog to fulfill his or her needs for companionship. If you have a _good_, (as opposed to bad or mediocre) doggie daycare facility available to you that would be one possibility -- you'd have to do your homework -- but maybe it would be better all around to choose a breed that is more independent by nature. My dog is 2 years old, and I still don't leave him alone for more than 2 or 3 hours at a time. He can handle it but it stresses him, and he is happiest when he is around me, other people, and other friendly dogs -- throw in some good treats and I'm sure that's his idea of heaven.  I think that usually it's better and easier to work with nature rather than against it. Some breeds are rather independent by nature -- as are cats, of course -- but Havanese are at best friendly, sociable, and companionable, and at worst clingy and needy. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Thumper

I agree, Havanese are not the best breed to be left alone a lot, they really need to be with their people. I know some people have made it work by getting another dog to keep them company or even hiring walkers or doggy daycare, but you might have a very unhappy, separation anxiety ridden addition ..

I work at home and one day a week I go help my husband at his office and I take her with me, she is very well behaved at his office  But not every office is a dog friendly one, unfortunately! 

Kara


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie goes to doggy daycare 4 days a week and does very well with it. (With my commute and hours in the office it would be too long a day for her to stay at home alone.) I make sure to play with her and take her for walks before I drop her off and then she's ready for her morning nap. And when I pick her up it's another long walk and lots of playtime.  I've also worked hard to minimize separation anxiety so she's able to stay with family members and friends with out any problems, and I'm able to leave her at home when I go out for the evening or to a movie with a friend. Probably the longest I've left her at home is 6-7 hours, but not that often; for the most part we're hanging out at home, going to many dog training classes (agility, competition obedience) or to the park, or she goes with me to social events.

Emmie is an independent, confident little girl. The breeder definitely set me up with a dog that has the right temperament for our lifestyle. So make sure you let your breeder know all about you and your family so the puppy you bring home can flourish in your household.

Having a Hav is a big commitment but so worth it. :whoo:

-Jeanne-


----------



## Colbie

We brought Colbie home at 10 weeks and I took off several weeks as well to get her acclimated. We started out leaving her for an hour alone and worked our way up from there. She adjusted fairly quickly, at least once someone suggested leaving an old t shirt with my scent in her crate. 
We have varying work schedules so the number of times per week and the number of hours she is alone changes but she been alone 6 hours by herself without any issues. After the initial adjustment period (a week or two) she had no problem at all. In fact when she sees me moving her water and crate to the area she stays in while we are out she follows me and waits for me to close the gate 
I have her room set up with a camera so I can watch her from my phone or a computer and she spends most of the time sleeping.
We try to give her a lot of attention in the morning before we leave and when we return. 
I think she is pretty well adjusted and has no issues separating.

Would she prefer to be with us 24/7? Sure, but that's not just a reality for us or for a lot of people. Our breeder took the time to find out about our schedule beforehand so she picked a puppy from the litter who was more independant and able to deal with our lifestyle.


----------



## navneet

Thanks everyone so much for the replies.

We are torn: my brother has a Havanese and my wife and the kids and I fell in love with the dog and its size and the fact that it doesn't shed and that its hypoallergenic, as well as its playful nature, so that's why we are so interested in this breed. The dog would be alone for 3 out of the 7 days, as I have a day off during the week and my wife does as well, and then the weekends are off. Still, we want to do what's best and create the right environment for the dog...
In case we look for another breed: any suggestions on a small/medium size dog that is hypoallergenic and doesn't shed and can handle more time alone at home?
Thanks again!!


----------



## krandall

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie goes to doggy daycare 4 days a week and does very well with it. (With my commute and hours in the office it would be too long a day for her to stay at home alone.) I make sure to play with her and take her for walks before I drop her off and then she's ready for her morning nap. And when I pick her up it's another long walk and lots of playtime.  I've also worked hard to minimize separation anxiety so she's able to stay with family members and friends with out any problems, and I'm able to leave her at home when I go out for the evening or to a movie with a friend. Probably the longest I've left her at home is 6-7 hours, but not that often; for the most part we're hanging out at home, going to many dog training classes (agility, competition obedience) or to the park, or she goes with me to social events.
> 
> Emmie is an independent, confident little girl. The breeder definitely set me up with a dog that has the right temperament for our lifestyle. So make sure you let your breeder know all about you and your family so the puppy you bring home can flourish in your household.
> 
> Having a Hav is a big commitment but so worth it. :whoo:
> 
> -Jeanne-


I agree with this. I hear so often about Havanese having separation anxiety. I think if you get the right puppy from the right breeder, then do YOUR work socializing the puppy and getting them used to progressively longer absences, there is no reason for a Havanese to suffer separation anxiety. My breeder provided me with a superbly confident puppy, who had been well start in terms of exposure to sights, sounds, people, dogs, night time crating, etc. I followed that up with more of the same from the moment he came into our home. Like Emmie, he is as confident and well adjusted as they come. Only problem? He'd leave for a ride in the UPS truck if I let him! 

I work from home, so I'm around most of the time, but I do have days where I could be out for 4 hours in the morning then home for lunch then back out for 3 again in the afternoon. No problem. When my husband was very ill and in the hospital last year, I had no choice but to leave him set up with his litter box and water bottle in my office all day while I was at the hospital. Some days, I was able to get someone to come over and play with him in the yard for a bit in the middle, but other days, he was alone all day. I'm sure it wasn't the way he'd PREFER to spend his day, but he wasn't anxious about it, and did fine when it was a necessity.


----------



## krandall

navneet said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the replies.
> 
> We are torn: my brother has a Havanese and my wife and the kids and I fell in love with the dog and its size and the fact that it doesn't shed and that its hypoallergenic, as well as its playful nature, so that's why we are so interested in this breed. The dog would be alone for 3 out of the 7 days, as I have a day off during the week and my wife does as well, and then the weekends are off. Still, we want to do what's best and create the right environment for the dog...
> In case we look for another breed: any suggestions on a small/medium size dog that is hypoallergenic and doesn't shed and can handle more time alone at home?
> Thanks again!!


I think that with 3 days home alone, as long as you gave her PLENTY of attention when you were around, you could make it work. It would be a matter of finding a breeder who would help you find the right dog, (laid back and confident) and then working to slowly get her (or him) used to spending time alone. That getting-used-to time would require the most creativity.

I think, if you decide on a dog that is a little more independent, but still low allergy (there really is no such thing as "hypoallergenic"&#8230; there are some people allergic to ANY dog) a good breed to look into would be the Shih Tzu. They are definitely a little more independent. The down side is that they can also be a little barkier, and while they get attached to their family, they need early and on-going socialization if you want them to remain friendly with other people and dogs. IMO, they are also a little less "trainable" (not in terms of potty training&#8230; I think if you buy from a GOOD breeder, that should be about the same) but in terms of obedience and trick type training. But a lot of people don't care about that anyway.

I'd stear clear of Lhasa apsos&#8230; They were bred as watch dogs and can be VERY barky, suspicious of strangers. They really need someone who is used to handling a tougher dog, if you want them to be nicely mannered in the end.

Mini Schnauzers are another possibility, but they do have a bit of a terrier "edge" to them. It depends if you like that in a dog or not. Terrier people wouldn't do without it. It's tiring for a lot of other people.


----------



## Colbie

I would't rule out a Havanese as your choice. As Karen said, with the right breeder and your willingness to put in the time to support their confidence it could be a good fit.

As far as allergies go, I'm allergic to most dogs and all cats. No reaction at all to my hav. The best bet to see is to arrange a visit to a willing breeder's house or a gathering of havanese at a show and spend some time among them.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## morriscsps

Just throwing it out there. My sis who is allergic to the world like me just got a Samoyed. Like most Russian breeds of beasties, it has hypoallergic fur and doesn't bother her or me. I really don't anything about the breed except it is sweet and active.

If you are interested in a dog-like cat breed that is hypoallergic, try Siberians. Our Siberian thinks he is a Havanese or maybe Jack thinks he is a Siberian Cat. They grew up together.


----------



## krandall

Colbie said:


> As far as allergies go, I'm allergic to most dogs and all cats. No reaction at all to my hav.


Me too! I'm even allergic to Poodles. OTOH, there ARE occasionally people who can't tolerate even a Hav. One thing I DO have to be careful of, is that I am allergic to a lot of the more perfumey shampoos and conditioners&#8230; but that's not really Kodi's fault. But that's something to consider if an allergic person has a bad reaction to ONE Havanese. Find out what it was bathed in, and then try to meet another Hav bathed in something different/


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> Just throwing it out there. My sis who is allergic to the world like me just got a Samoyed. Like most Russian breeds of beasties, it has hypoallergic fur and doesn't bother her or me. I really don't anything about the breed except it is sweet and active.
> 
> If you are interested in a dog-like cat breed that is hypoallergic, try Siberians. Our Siberian thinks he is a Havanese or maybe Jack thinks he is a Siberian Cat. They grew up together.


Like a lot of northern breeds, Samoyeds have a mind of their own. They can be a little TOO independent-minded at times. The other problem is that unless VERY carefully and consistently socialized, a lot of them get very dog reactive/aggressive. This can be avoided with good breeding, puppy choice and training but it's something you really have to work at.


----------



## morriscsps

Talini the Samoyed is pretty well socialized. My sis has a nasty little Japanese Chin/Shih Tzu and two kitties. Talini is great with all of them. I wish Yoshi was as nice. He marks everything. *blech*

I chose the Havanese because it had the least attitude of the small dogs. None of the terrier powerhouse or the Asian breeds lording or poodle bouncing. The Havs just want to be your friend.


----------



## morriscsps

My hubby describes Jack as a Winnie-the-Pooh dog. A bit lazy, a good snuggle, likes to eat and likes to go on adventures with you. 

I like it.


----------

